# Amadeus, again



## KenOC

The BBC looks back on Amadeus after thirty years.

http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20150224-what-amadeus-gets-wrong


----------



## Sloe

When I saw it for the first time I was shocked how that such beautiful music was made by a man that was so silly and annoying.


----------



## quack

Sloe said:


> When I saw it for the first time I was shocked how that such beautiful music was made by a man that was so silly and annoying.


That was the point, no? He was deliberately contrasted with the serious and sensible Salieri who wrote fair music but not that one step beyond into great music as Mozart did.

In that respect it was largely a commentary on the belief that only good people with noble hearts, good breeding, refined manners and regular cold baths can produce great art. While nasty, unpleasant or foolish people aren't permitted artistic souls.

Fun film, probably should be called "Suck it Salieri!" though.


----------



## Sloe

quack said:


> That was the point, no? He was deliberately contrasted with the serious and sensible Salieri who wrote fair music but not that one step beyond into great music as Mozart did.
> 
> In that respect it was largely a commentary on the belief that only good people with noble hearts, good breeding, refined manners and regular cold baths can produce great art. While nasty, unpleasant or foolish people aren't permitted artistic souls.
> 
> Fun film, probably should be called "Suck it Salieri!" though.


Yes it was the point I was very young when I saw the film. I only wanted to share the experience I had with the film and how it caused me to not being able to hear Mozart´s music without thinking of Mozart in a pink wig laughing at his own silly jokes and being completely annoying. Now this is not really true even if Mozart liked to joke.
I don´t think Suck it Salieri would be the best title since at least my smympathies are with Salieri. Poor Salieri that had to put up with that annoying man would be a better title.


----------

